

Show HN: My open source Node/Ember homepage and portfolio - selbyk
http://www.selby.io/about

======
aberatiu
Not to complain, but help. It looks bad on my android chrome

~~~
selbyk
The entire site or just certain pages? It's possible it's just my design
skills. -.-'

I do try to design for mobile, though, so a little more info would be useful.

Thanks for the feedback. =)

